# Introducing the NEW Spencer!!



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This guy really grows on you. It is hard to describe but he is such a joy and has a nice personality and he is just so easy to deal with and so happy all the time.
He is not above growling, especially at Max when Max gets too rowdy (which happens with some regularity around here) but he really does get along with everyone and he has learned the routine around very rapidly. He is perfect on the old potty training front and is quite spry for an older guy. He also has this endearing way of speaking to us. It is sort of a tiny little bark (he has a big dog bark too) and sort of reminds me of the scooby doo cartoon character. He does this if he wants up or off the sofa or if he is hungry or thirsty.





























Here he was a few weeks ago.


















and keep in mind, he had already had a bath and had the matts trimmed out of his hair.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 14 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745107


> This guy really grows on you. It is hard to describe but he is such a joy and has a nice personality and he is just so easy to deal with and so happy all the time.
> He is not above growling, especially at Max when Max gets too rowdy (which happens with some regularity around here) but he really does get along with everyone and he has learned the routine around very rapidly. He is perfect on the old potty training front and is quite spry for an older guy. He also has this endearing way of speaking to us. It is sort of a tiny little bark (he has a big dog bark too) and sort of reminds me of the scooby doo cartoon character. He does this if he wants up or off the sofa or if he is hungry or thirsty.
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, Steve, he looks soooooooooo good. And sounds like such a sweetheart. You guys are doing so great with him.

He looks like such a happy guy now.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Steve, he is darling and he cleans up so well!!!! What a little cutie and he is sweet to boot.......I'll say you have a winner there in Spencer!!!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness - I cried big ol' tears when I got to the before picture :crying: 

Then I went back up and looked at the after pictures again and I thank God! :celebrate - fireworks: 

Mr. Steve and Mr. Steve's wife - you have done a wonderful job with this little fella!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW. Spencer looks like a different dog. That one pic of his ears just makes me want to cry, yet was still happy.

You and Peg have done such a great job.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww, sweet Spencer!!!! He looks wonderful and best of all he looks happy!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Talk about an extreme makeover! Spencer looks so happy, too! :thmbup:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

steve, thanks for sharing these pictures.... its amazing how far loving care can go... you, peg, and deb are such wonderful and amazing human beings!!!! thank you for all that you do for the fluffs


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dear God! The difference is truly ASTOUNDING! He looks like a total love bug!! :wub: :wub: :wub: You and Peg rock! It amazes me as to how resilient these guys really are.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW! He doesn't even look like the same little guy. He looks fantastic and so happy. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Good job Steve!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
You would not know the two sets of pictures are the same little fellow.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

You guys are really amazing. Only love that produce pictures like the newer ones.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: holy mackeral, what a transformation!!!!!!! you say weeks ago he looked like that....how many weeks???

Steve, he looks like a "keeper" to me. You can't send him off to another home now, what's one more?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 14 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745168


> :w00t: holy mackeral, what a transformation!!!!!!! you say weeks ago he looked like that....how many weeks???
> 
> Steve, he looks like a "keeper" to me. You can't send him off to another home now, what's one more?[/B]



Here is the thread where I was getting him Pat. Jan 17th.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&hl=spencer


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG... Spencer looks so WONDERFUL!!!!!!!! 
Steve and Peg you've done an incredible job nurturing this little guy back to health! His new photos are amazing!! and what a happy littel guy he is... he must feel soooooooo good to know some TLC!!
How is his hearing now? 

Hat's off to you and Peg!!! .... and BTW your 'census' must be 'up-there' along with Deb's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Steve he looks like a totally different dog!! Great job!! :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He looks sooooo much better, and he looks happy too! Is this one a keeper for you and the gang?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a Handsome little fellow!! You & Peg do great work Steve!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 14 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745156


> WOW! He doesn't even look like the same little guy. He looks fantastic and so happy. :wub:
> 
> Linda[/B]


my exact thoughts!!!!!!!! he is precious. i'm certain there will be a perfect home for him in his near future... he's a lovie-face :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

LOL!! No people, I am not pulling stunt here and substituting another dog for Spence. (though I will remember this and in the future, who knows!!  ) It is the same dog... we only have 3 rescues at this point so it is still pretty easy to remember who is who.

To answer your question about his hearing Terry, he is partially deaf. There are times to get him to pay attention to me I have to wave my arms or point at him. I do plan on taking him to our better vet for a general check up. 

As strange as it may seem, his eyes have partially cleared up too. This before pic just gives me the creeps










versus now










It may be partially be explained by lighting but they look better in person too and we are also seeing a difference in his behavior at night. Previously, when we went to bed or got up in the morning, if the stairs were too dark, Spence would just freeze where he was at and wait for someone to pick him up or a light to come on. Last night I had a terrible sinus headache which was even worse when I was lying down. So I came down stairs and took something for it. Spence and Winter came with me, while everyone else stayed in bed. The last I saw him, he was asleep on the sofa. I fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours with all the lights in the house off and when I woke up and went back upstairs, he was already up there.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 14 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745382


> I fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours with all the lights in the house off and when I woke up and went back upstairs, he was already up there.[/B]


And he's smart too!!! All I can say is WOW Steve, what an awesome job you guys have done with him. He truly looks wonderful. Thank you. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 14 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745112


> Oh my goodness - I cried big ol' tears when I got to the before picture :crying:
> 
> Then I went back up and looked at the after pictures again and I thank God! :celebrate - fireworks:
> 
> Mr. Steve and Mr. Steve's wife - you have done a wonderful job with this little fella!!!![/B]


I did exactly the same thing! Hats off, or should I say tail wags, to you and Peg!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I feel the same! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy different dog, Batman!!! That's amazing. I'm even shocked at the difference.

He looks like he belongs in a horror movie in the before pics. Now look at him. He's cute as bug. :wub: 

Awesome job Steve and Peg!!! :rockon:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Steve,

You and Peg are amazing (along with Deb and all the other rescue angels out there, of course).
Spencer looks great... 

Thanks for all that you do!

Debbie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 15 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745623


> Holy different dog, Batman!!! That's amazing. I'm even shocked at the difference.
> 
> He looks like he belongs in a horror movie in the before pics. Now look at him. He's cute as bug. :wub:[/B]


QUOTE


> Holy different dog, Batman[/B]


 Now that is one I've never heard before Deb!! LOL!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

steve you are doing a great job ,i love you for it ,nearly as much as spencer :wub: jo


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, Spencer is truly "blossoming" under your care! You and Peg and Deb are just so amazingly wonderful to Maltese in need! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is just amazing! I can't stop looking at him. He's such a doll baby.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow his new look is awesome. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 15 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745623


> Holy different dog, Batman!!! That's amazing. I'm even shocked at the difference.[/B]


Batman??? I'd say Steve is SUPERMAN!!! And, Peg is SUPERWOMAN!!! :yes: 

Really, Steve, you and Peg are Earth Angels to the rescues. Just like Deb. :wub: 

Spencer looks like a miracle doggie now. His before pictures bring tears to my eyes.

Bless you, Steve and Peg, for all the loving foster care you give to so many rescues. :Flowers 2: :tender:


----------

